# New Departure 2 speed



## RustyK (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd like to pick up a ND 2 speed setup and am curious to know what should the going price be for a complete new departure 2 speed setup be, with hub, and without hub?

Kris


----------



## tailhole (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm in the same boat.  A seller on ebay has them for $450, but I saw a set of wheels (front too with tires), the the 2 speed hub in the rear, shifter, cable and all the little bits got for $250 about a year and a half ago.  I still kick myself for not hitting the bid button fast enough.  They seem to hover around $350 on here for the hub, shifter, cable, brackets, etc. And sell fairly quickly at that price.


----------



## RustyK (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm looking at the $450 setups on ebay and I was also thinking it seems like $100 too much. No rush for me, i'll wait. Really don't need the hub either.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 30, 2014)

I agree 350 is about the going rate. That's why I jumped on the Hawthorne I bought at the swap meet last weekend, mainly for the DD set up. There was a ladies schwinn on the local craigslist that was pretty rough but had a complete 2 speed setup and a locking springer. I would have grabbed it for those parts but someone beat me to it.


----------



## RustyK (Jan 30, 2014)

Tim the Skid said:


> I agree 350 is about the going rate. That's why I jumped on the Hawthorne I bought at the swap meet last weekend, mainly for the DD set up. There was a ladies schwinn on the local craigslist that was pretty rough but had a complete 2 speed setup and a locking springer. I would have grabbed it for those parts but someone beat me to it.




That is a sweet bike you picked up


----------



## catfish (Jan 30, 2014)

RustyK said:


> I'm looking at the $450 setups on ebay and I was also thinking it seems like $100 too much. No rush for me, i'll wait. Really don't need the hub either.




I think $450. is too much. And that seller either has 100s of these set ups, or never sells any..... I think he has two of them listed right now.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 30, 2014)

*Replacement cables?*

does anyone sell a replacement cable for these? I see bicycle bones has what appears to be the correct one for $75.


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 30, 2014)

$300-$350 is the price range with hub, cable, pulley and shifter. Just the hub I wouldn't pay more than $220 shipped. If you aren't in a rush, monitor the CABE forsale section. They pop up every month. They are usually a lot cheaper than anything on Ebay. Look for the package deals you can't lose with those. A shifter alone goes for $75-$135. A pulley can cost you $45-$85. The cable alone which is hard to find goes for $75-$125. Do the math. I picked up a mint condition hub with the correct cable, shifter and pulley for $300 on the CABE.


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 30, 2014)

Tim the Skid said:


> does anyone sell a replacement cable for these? I see bicycle bones has what appears to be the correct one for $75.





Don't waste your money on the original cable. I swapped out the end of the crank bell and replaced it with a Shimano 3 speed end. Then I purchased the Shimano 3 speed replacement cable. The L shaped bracket which attaches to the shifter can be purchased at Home Depot. Total cost about $23. You probably have most of the parts you need in your house.







AS you can see I already swapped out the parts I needed from the modern Shimano bell crank. 




I use this on the shifter with a little grinding or filing you can round down the edges. A touch of paint and you are done.


----------



## RustyK (Jan 30, 2014)

catfish said:


> I think $450. is too much. And that seller either has 100s of these set ups, or never sells any..... I think he has two of them listed right now.




I think they aren't selling at that price, actually he has 4 right now.


----------



## STRADALITE (Jan 30, 2014)

I remember around 10 years ago picking up complete ND 2 speed setups for about $100. Once they hit the $150 mark I got scared off. Luckily I got 10 complete sets plus some extra parts before the prices of today. 
JOSH


----------



## RustyK (Jan 30, 2014)

STRADALITE said:


> I remember around 10 years ago picking up complete ND 2 speed setups for about $100. Once they hit the $150 mark I got scared off. Luckily I got 10 complete sets plus some extra parts before the prices of today.
> JOSH




To quote cabe member Frankster, "Today's high price is tomorrows bargain."


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow I said that along time ago I am surprised you remembered  that. But it is so very true.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 30, 2014)

That's a good quote.  I don't think the $450 ones are moving either, they've been on there a long time.  I'll keep looking, one will turn up sooner or later at a price that won't make me wince.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2014)

Picked up a complete set-up that's as close to NOS as you can get for $286 shipped a couple months ago. 1/2" pitch too.


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Reaction Disc*

Alot of times you find a 2 speed ND setup and the reaction disc is missing. The reaction disc is a washer with hatching or knurling on one side and on the other side its built up to follow the slot in the dropout. This goes on the sprocket side to hold axle from turning. Has anyone found a supply of these or a replacement solution? I hope this does not sidetrack you from the original thread.
Thank you
Frank


----------



## zappatore (Feb 5, 2014)

RustyK said:


> I think they aren't selling at that price, actually he has 4 right now.



i been trying to chew him down for a year now, he wont budge, had one listed for a month at 340$ . said he would honor the price and sell me it  . now is trying to push a beat up black one on me for 350$ i know 450$ is way way to high.


----------

